# a friend wants to rescue a golden



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*hotel4dogs*

Hotel4dogs


They should look at As Good As Gold (Woodridge, IL) Website!!!

http://www.asgoodasgold.org/


and at:
www.grca-nrc.org
for other Golden Ret. Rescues in IL and everywhere!!!!


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, As Good as Golden has some dogs available now. There's a dog in Mukwanago at Golden Retriever Rescue of WI. Libby has been in foster for over a year, looks like she's hard to adopt because she's not well. I'd love to help the sweet girl out but I've got a rambunctious puppy that she couldn't tolerate. They want her to go to a home as the only dog. Check her out please! It would be a bit of a ride, I know. But she looks like a great girl!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

As Good as Gold won't talk to them. They don't have a fence. 
They tried to adopt from them 3 years ago, it's a long story and one that totally turned them off from AGAG.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hotelfordogs*

Hotelfordogs

Thanks! Don't understand having to have a fence.
There are other Golden Ret. Rescues in IL, IN, WI, and also if they go to Petfinder.com and put in Breed, Age, etc. they are looking for and their location it will bring up all the Golden Rets. in Shelters, etc.

Here is Golden Ret. Rescue of WI
http://grrow.org/grrowi/dogs+currently++in+foster+care/default.asp

***they SHOULD ALSO check out Dirk's Fund!! Mary is so wonderful!!*

http://www.dirksfund.com/


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks much! I'll pass on the information to them, and hopefully they will be on the forum soon.
They did clarify that they would consider a golden from about 6 months or older.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd bet this forum could put together a transport, too, to get a dog from one place to another if your friends find a golden they like in another part of the country.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom

You are so right, I know this forum could do a transport, they have in the past!!

HOTELFORDOGS! Tell them to look at Seeley and Peyton at DIrk's and all the other dogs there, too!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14684578


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm in Iowa... I had someone contact me last week about placing their almost 1 yr old. They don't have time for him, "he's just outside" is the comment made to me... no training... she didn't "think" he was neutered!!! WHAT! She didn't even KNOW that... I don't know if your friends would be interested in this dog, but I can make contact with the current owner and see if they still have him...???? He might be a handful, but you know he will be starved for love and attention!!!!


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd love to take part in a transport. I'm in northern Illinois (far west Chicago 'burbs). 
Dave K.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks, I'm emailing this to them right now!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

:--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin:they looked at peyton's link and fell in love with her face! 
They just emailed Dirk's Fund to see what they need to do to start the adoption procedures. I think a transport might be needed, though, I think it said she was in their pacific location?????


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just realized their Pacific location is Pacific, MO, LOL! I was thinking the Pacific coast, LOL!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Peyton is going to have to have knee surgery, and Seely just had a pin taken out of her ankle , from being hit by a car. We HAVE adopted to people who dont have fences , but its a case by case. Bob wont adopted without them coming down and meeting the dog first.


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Know anyone that could help out with Libby?? She really looks sweet. She's on petfinder too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Mary, hopefully you have an email there from them by now!




Maggies mom said:


> Peyton is going to have to have knee surgery, and Seely just had a pin taken out of her ankle , from being hit by a car. We HAVE adopted to people who dont have fences , but its a case by case. Bob wont adopted without them coming down and meeting the dog first.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

Hoping this wonderful couple and Mary and Bob can all find the right Golden Ret. for them.

Mindy: Libby is so sweet, but having just lost their Golden Ret., they might be more inclined to get a little bit younger dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seely*

Seely has a sad story.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14582304

Seely 

Golden Retriever
Large Young Female Dog Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About SeelySeely is being kept in a foster home until she recovers from her ankle surgery (November 2009) She is less than 1 year old and is a beautiful blonde. A good samaritan saw her head pop up while he was driving down a country road. She was in a ditch on the side of the road. She is full of tar from the road. and has a broken foot bone. We will repair the foot and remove the tar. Her tail is always wagging. This is a very happy and sweet girl. The minimum donation for Seely has not been set yet. The donation will include her spay, all shots, a microchip and a complete physical. If you are interested in adopting Seely or any of our critters, please go to www.dirksfund.com and fill out the Adoption Application. Seely is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 
My Contact InfoDirk's Fund 
Saint Louis, MO 
314 966 3326 
[email protected] 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=MO261


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

=( Seely is a gorgeous girl. I'm sure she'll be adopted once she's recovered. I can't help but think that she's someone's puppy who got away and is terribly missed by her family. Another good reason to micro-chip your pets.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Karen I need you to PM me, I need to talk to you about their phone conversation with Dirk's fund, thanks
Barb


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Seely has a sad story.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14582304
> 
> Seely


 
OMG what a precious face on Seely!!! I can't imagine that she will last long before she is snatched up by a fur-ever home!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

If you need help with transport I may be able to help. I am in Saint Charles MO (about 30-45 mins) from Dirks.

Hope all works out for your friends.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I pm'd you*

Barb, I pm'd you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> :--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin:they looked at peyton's link and fell in love with her face!
> They just emailed Dirk's Fund to see what they need to do to start the adoption procedures. I think a transport might be needed, though, I think it said she was in their pacific location?????


Our MacKenzie came from Dirk's, with the help of Mary.

Their Pacific location is just outiside of St. Louis.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

We adopted two "critters" from Dirks Fund. Mary and Bob are terrific to work with and love goldens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for all your good thoughts and offers of help and Hotelfor dogs and this lovely couple may need it.


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

I've still got the male here in Iowa too, who needs a nice home... right now he's not in a rescue... still at a home, and they want to place him with someone.

She sent me this tiny pic of him... still trying to get more info on him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone! I'm passing everyone's comments along as they are posted. They appreciate all the help and advice (but they are kinda in love with Peyton already!)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

Thanks for passing along all posts to the lovely couple.

I know you will keep us up to date, as you hear.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Barb, as you know I'm halfway between St. Louis and you/Chicago, so I am happy to meet someone in Springfield and bring the dog to you at your hotel. But, as Mary said, if they have to go down to meet the dog first they might just want to bring her (or any other dog) home themselves.

I am free most weekends in November, so let me know what I can do to help.

Maybe I will go to Dirk's and get Peyton and steal Naomi for myself. I am majorly in love with her face.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I live nowhere near you guys, but I hope it works out and they get a great dog to share their life with.
I am so glad they are getting a rescue. Way too many dogs need rescued.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hope it works!*

I sure hope everything works out Beautifully.

Barb had mentioned she WILL be busy from now until Monday and since she is the one that has contact with the couple who wants to adopt, I'm afraid we might have to wait until Barb answers. I AM NOT GOOD AT WAITING!!!!!


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

Any update? 

There's still a male here in Iowa if anyone is interested... The owner who is wanting to give him up just called yesterday... We've got a full house, so we can't take him for more than a few days...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry to leave everyone hanging. I believe they have decided to wait a while before adopting. It's too bad.


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

That is too bad... this male is just "sitting in the back yard" starved for attention...


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Rescues and fences*

I know when we were looking into the possibility of rescuing a golden from the Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue in Massachusetts, they make it mandatory for any interested in rescuing a golden that you must have a visible and not the invisible fence. I was so discouraged by all of this. Our friends who have rescued 3 from Yankee have no visible fence and they informed us of a rescue place out of Tennessee that they had rescued yet another golden from with out fence rules. Now, I'm waiting for a puppy to be born within the next 9 days or so but who's counting?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Let's all sing along to Barb: "Matchmaker Matchmaker make me a match, bring me a Flirt..."

Barb you're the best.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and the updates photos are WHERE, Mary?????



MyMaggieGirl said:


> Let's all sing along to Barb: "Matchmaker Matchmaker make me a match, bring me a Flirt..."
> 
> Barb you're the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensonly*

Goldensonly

Have you contacted the Golden Ret. Rescues in IA and IL to see if they have room for this beautiful boy?
Do you have more info on him? More Pics.
From the small picture he looks very handsome!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Barb, if your friend is looking Mac has a boy he is looking for a home for. It's not a dog he bred - a rescue that someone brought him.


----------

